
Walmart reportedly won’t bid for Whole Foods after Amazon’s huge offer - mornis
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/23/walmart-reportedly-wont-bid-for-whole-foods-after-amazons-huge-offer/
======
WheelsAtLarge
It should, as a defensive and existential move. Walmart is having a hard time
competing now so they need to slow Amazon down. If they don't Amazon will have
a strong real world presence which they will use to over power Walmart.

